# How many follow the "Ausbuilt" type low carb bulking approach...



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

As above...i know it isn't Aus's method but one he advocates.

Anyone have success bulking on low carbs?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I bulk on lowing carbs as I Put on fat if I consume to many


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

What would you consider as low carbs


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

alot of people do it this way, i know a pro tht does this diet all year round, he doesnt believe in carbs LoL, goes by the name of mark dugdale, awesome physique.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I only ever have low carbs, i am upping my cals as of this week though but still keto and will see what happens


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> alot of people do it this way, i know a pro tht does this diet all year round, he doesnt believe in carbs LoL, goes by the name of mark dugdale, awesome physique.


Thats interesting mate didnt know mark was such a low carb advocate

Im sure for bodybuilders looking to stay in shape its a brilliant idea and obv works well for Aus as he looks awesome


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u 'know' mark dugdale?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Only ask cause im on mod-high carbs now and am deffo bloated....to be expected.

What i cant seem to understand is people say high carbs are better for muscle...

But say if calories are the same...

Say 1, 500g protein, 50g carbs and 200g fats or no 2. 300g protein, 500g carbs, 90g fats....surely the end result in terms of muscle gained would be similar?

However when aus uses slin..i know his carbs are very high.......but maybe if you just did slin say am and pwo 10iu each...you could still keep your carbs at 200g ish on a day when using slin...then on your off days you could lower to like 50-100...so overall still be low carbs.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think if ur using slin, the carbs get put to good use, so u can afford to have higher carbs, in fact it is essential as the slin is working for longer than the 100g carbs u would be taking with it, so u need a carb meal after an hour or so as well.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Fatstuff...i understand that mate. But 10iu im not that sensitive to slin..so i know if i had like 60g in a shake 10mins after my slin...tehn 45mins later had another 40g carbs id be covered easily.

Surely this would be a great way to build muscle and stay lean?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> Fatstuff...i understand that mate. But 10iu im not that sensitive to slin..so i know if i had like 60g in a shake 10mins after my slin...tehn 45mins later had another 40g carbs id be covered easily.
> 
> Surely this would be a great way to build muscle and stay lean?


if that works for u without going hypo then furry muff lol, course it would help u stay lean, low carb plus the fact that all your carbs are going to good use.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

right....change in diet for me! haha.

Might run it by the guru himself!


----------



## RayZilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Did ya give this a go mate? Or did u manage to run it past aus and get his opinions on it? Was thinking of something similar myself


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

sunn said:


> What would you consider as low carbs


I call that a cut. How much protein per lb is that?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I am always lower carbs...i like seeing myself lean rather than bloated and fat, fat isn't muscle, it has no use for me and my goals.

Have managed to gain nearly 3st whilst keeping full abs, serratus etc....so it def works for me and i won't be changing my ways.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I started off low carb on cycle and once the gear started kicking in I wasn't growing quick enough, so gradually upped my carbs.

I'm now on 400g a day and have stayed (relatively) lean whilst putting on a decent amount of mass.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ser said:


> I am always lower carbs...i like seeing myself lean rather than bloated and fat, fat isn't muscle, it has no use for me and my goals.
> 
> Have managed to gain nearly 3st whilst keeping full abs, serratus etc....so it def works for me and i won't be changing my ways.


pics or its bs? :rolleye:

Sorry Ser just wanted to perv on your pics :devil2: Hows weemans recovery going?

Following aus's 500g protein <100g carbs approach, as recommended by Big-A, is hard; especially on the guts if its all solid food that you get your protein from


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Ser said:


> I am always lower carbs...i like seeing myself lean rather than bloated and fat, fat isn't muscle, it has no use for me and my goals.
> 
> Have managed to gain nearly 3st whilst keeping full abs, serratus etc....so it def works for me and i won't be changing my ways.


so tru ser. My Mrs has been doing 300g/day pro & 70-100g carbs, 50g fats, and with 100mg/week deca went up 7kg in 5 weeks.... 5kg was water.. which she dropped when moving to equipoise, but she gained 2kg in 7weeks... on low carbs, doing 30min cardio/day and training weights 6days/week... (helps that power cleans are her favourite exercise!).

point being, protein intake dictates muscle mass.. not carbs..

(BTW SER.. LOVE the avi.. still trying to get the mrs to do one like that :devil2: just coz me and weeman are on the same wavelenght... i think she'll get there.... with long enough on equipoise! LOL)



Dux said:


> I started off low carb on cycle and once the gear started kicking in I wasn't growing quick enough, so gradually upped my carbs.
> 
> I'm now on 400g a day and have stayed (relatively) lean whilst putting on a decent amount of mass.


if you did 400-500g/protein day, and had 100g carbs, i guarantee you'd gain muscle on AAS...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> pics or its bs? :rolleye:
> 
> Sorry Ser just wanted to perv on your pics :devil2: Hows weemans recovery going?
> 
> Following aus's 500g protein <100g carbs approach, as recommended by Big-A, is hard; especially on the guts if its all solid food that you get your protein from


no argument.. I do 1.5kg of chicken/steak per day.. the rest from dymatize zero carb pro shakes..


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

My next cycle will be basically no cards except post training. **** tons of protein.


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> if you did 400-500g/protein day, and had 100g carbs, i guarantee you'd gain muscle on AAS...


This doesn't even sound like maintenance calories. What kind of fats along with this? I'm surprised 100g carbs a day is even enough to prevent hypo.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I struggle with low cabs due to low bf and fast metabolism. I usually aim for around 400g a day and I'm happy at that. Wish I could gain on a low carb diet though


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't function on less than 300g of carbs a day for any length of time. I do drop to around 100g when dieting but my training suffers and I live for a cheat couple of hours once a week.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Aus...

Would you have one or two cheat meals a week then when like slowly lean bulking followng the high protein, low carbs and lowish fat approach?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TheComebackKid said:


> This doesn't even sound like maintenance calories. What kind of fats along with this? I'm surprised 100g carbs a day is even enough to prevent hypo.


Ok, when I"m dieting, its 500g pro, 50g carbs,50g fats (EFAs); when I'm not dieting its 500g pro, 100-150g carbs (low GI, ie oats for breakfast, sweet potato or brown rice with one meal, and some apples/berries), 70g fats.

So dieting for me is 2000cal+200cal+450cal, which is about 2650-2700 cal. when not dieting an extra 400cals in carbs and 180cals from fats, for a total of about 3300cals...



Mingster said:


> I can't function on less than 300g of carbs a day for any length of time. I do drop to around 100g when dieting but my training suffers and I live for a cheat couple of hours once a week.


you get over that once you've done a keto diet for 10 weeks or so... then even 50-100g of carbs is amazing..



J.Smith said:


> Aus...
> 
> Would you have one or two cheat meals a week then when like slowly lean bulking followng the high protein, low carbs and lowish fat approach?


I have a cheat day like Big A recommends.... I go all out..easy 1.5kg of carbs... but never a cheat meal during the week.. unless its a client dinner and i have to, i still try to just eat meat/salad... but was hosted recently with a fixed 5 course menu.... and could not get away from carbs in 4 of the courses...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

low carb guy myself, as im carb sensitive...first bulked with low carb and then just finished a high carb bulk and stomach is defo alot bigger...i never feel drained or lacking in energy when doing it low carb anyway, only problem is high carb foods are easier to find and easier to fit in with a diet


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Zclock said:


> Im a high carb guy too! :>
> 
> Did you really feel the same explosive strength with lower carb intake?


i said im lower carb lol...no change to be honest, i keep my carbs at 120g or thereabouts, bu always in the first 3 or 4 (depending if i hit gym late) meals so explosive strength doesnt change...workouts ran as good with low and high carb bulks, just my waist expanded more with a high one


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

barsnack said:


> low carb guy myself, as im carb sensitive...first bulked with low carb and then just finished a high carb bulk and stomach is defo alot bigger...i never feel drained or lacking in energy when doing it low carb anyway, only problem is high carb foods are easier to find and easier to fit in with a diet


I am exactly the same,once you get used to low carbs and ensure you are getting enough fats in then lacking energy doesn't seem a problem.I have always bulked on high carbs but I plan to try the high protein/fat and low carbs approach when I next bulk and see how it goes.I will hopefully stay leaner and not look like the michelin man for a change.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Low carbs all the way wether bulking, maintaining or cutting, I just adjust calorie intake to suit. I bloat like a medicine ball with carbs, always have enough energy to train with low carbs.

I know low carbs doesn't suit everyone, the wife tried it and she was shaking like a sh!ting dog and only lasted a few days.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i think it depends on your job aswell no affence but if someone got office job compared to a outdoor physical job,i tried low carb like aus didnt suit me i was all over the place i just cycle my carbs now,averaging bout 200g up to 500g like wen i work all day then train back or legs in night if i only had 50-100g carbs i be useless in gym,but everyone diff!!


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

im starting this diet on monday, 350 protein 100g carbs 50g fat, then reducing carbs by 50g every two weeks and replacing it with protein, let you all know how it goes


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TAFFY said:


> i think it depends on your job aswell no affence but if someone got office job compared to a outdoor physical job,i tried low carb like aus didnt suit me i was all over the place i just cycle my carbs now,averaging bout 200g up to 500g like wen i work all day then train back or legs in night if i only had 50-100g carbs i be useless in gym,but everyone diff!!


i def agree- physical work requires more carbs and fats. Low carb is easy- the only physical work I do lifting my cock out for a pi$$ and of course a few wieghts at the gym


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> i think it depends on your job aswell no affence but if someone got office job compared to a outdoor physical job,i tried low carb like aus didnt suit me i was all over the place i just cycle my carbs now,averaging bout 200g up to 500g like wen i work all day then train back or legs in night if i only had 50-100g carbs i be useless in gym,but everyone diff!!


Do you do block paving?lower back is superb buddy!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> i def agree- physical work requires more carbs and fats. Low carb is easy- the only physical work I do lifting my cock out for a pi$$ and of course a few wieghts at the gym


nice aus

i remember when i did my first show the bloke owns gym were i train done my diet very similar to one he does low carbs mostly lean protein and greens was most meals or omlettes,i never felt so bad,i said to him one day i cant keep this up,but he sat behind desk all day he trains thats it he dont move hardly other than that,were i got quite physical job,some days i had to come home early form work have lie down i felt tha rough,and i lost some size,next time i dieted kept carbs higher or wen i felt low i upped them wen i falt ok lowered them a bit tha worked better for me and i looked lot better!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I did a three month keto bulk experiment a few years back (estimated kcals were 300 over maintenance) and gained fat but almost no muscle... as estimated by the callipers I only gained just under 1lb lean mass and around 5lbs fat mass.

Normally with a carb intake of around 40% with my kcals at 300 over maintenance I gain a fairly consistent 2-2.5lbs lean mass in a three month period, so for me it clearly wasn't the right approach. protein would normally be higher than it was during keto though, and this may be part of the reason explaining the difference, not just the lack of carbs (which I also tend to tolerate very well).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> I did a three month keto bulk experiment a few years back (estimated kcals were 300 over maintenance) and gained fat but almost no muscle... as estimated by the callipers I only gained just under 1lb lean mass and around 5lbs fat mass.
> 
> Normally with a carb intake of around 40% with my kcals at 300 over maintenance I gain a fairly consistent 2-2.5lbs lean mass in a three month period, so for me it clearly wasn't the right approach. protein would normally be higher than it was during keto though, and this may be part of the reason explaining the difference, not just the lack of carbs (which I also tend to tolerate very well).


pretty representative i think. Keto is protein sparing, what it is not, is anabolic, even at higher cals.. protein is to low build new muscle.. Keto is excellent for rapid fat loss and sparing muscle when not on AAS compare to a normal diet.. but thats about it..


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> pretty representative i think. Keto is protein sparing, what it is not, is anabolic, even at higher cals.. protein is to low build new muscle.. Keto is excellent for rapid fat loss and sparing muscle when not on AAS compare to a normal diet.. but thats about it..


Whats the differrence between keto diet and a low carb, high protein diet? as i thought both were pretty much the same :confused1:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> pretty representative i think. Keto is protein sparing, what it is not, is anabolic, even at higher cals.. protein is to low build new muscle.. Keto is excellent for rapid fat loss and sparing muscle when not on AAS compare to a normal diet.. but thats about it..


Mate i 100% agree with all you have said and it has worked for me and others for years,it is so straight forward however guys think there is a trick to it!

Honestly folks this is it,for real,nice Aus! reps are yours!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ts23 said:


> alot of people do it this way, i know a pro tht does this diet all year round, he doesnt believe in carbs LoL, goes by the name of mark dugdale, awesome physique.


Is this the guy that did a week of training in Temple Gym with Dorian?



ausbuilt said:


> if you did 400-500g/protein day, and had 100g carbs, i guarantee you'd gain muscle on AAS...


I'm doing 350-400g protein, 100g carbs, 100g fats and currently gaining muscle even without AAS.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> pretty representative i think. Keto is protein sparing, what it is not, is anabolic, even at higher cals.. protein is to low build new muscle.. Keto is excellent for rapid fat loss and sparing muscle when not on AAS compare to a normal diet.. but thats about it..


Yeah my take pretty much exactly. I don't need supra huge amount of pro to grow well, but definitely more than keto. I also have head ache issues on low carb which are quite an annoyance for me.


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Whats the differrence between keto diet and a low carb, high protein diet? as i thought both were pretty much the same :confused1:


Difference is Keto is high fat, med protein, low carbs.

The Low carb, high protein diet thats being mentioned is medium fats.

Thats the difference.

So keto is better for fat loss or the high protein/med fat/low carb is better?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

For those who have an active job, i manage being active all day on next to no carbs, many have this issue though! Its about finding what works best for you...and by finding out, i mean sticking at it for long enough for the body to adjust to 'the new way' of doing things Same goes for those who get the headaches, its a common problem, but persist and see if your bod adjusts, if not then you know you have tried it and its not for you. Too many try it for a week at most then give up.

My eating has been terrible lately, i eat when i'm hungry and stick to mostly protein only, there are minimal carbs and fats(cause my stomache has shrunk and if i am gonna eat then protein is my priority) anything on top is a bonus until i sort my sh!t out

Was down seeing my nephew yesterday, he does MMA, his problem is trying to get enough carbs in to still grow, his protein is high and his carbs are moderate...he just burns it off so quickly(he is a natty though, i'm working on changing that lmao) Waiting on him sending me a copy of all that passes his lips so we can find a way round it!


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

I make ausbuilt macros for a bulk approx. 70/20/10 pro/carb/fat. The high protein approach was meant to be the norm in the 80's and has been used to explain the high incidence of kidney failure.

That aside, I'm not convinced this is a diet suitable for anyone apart from a high level competitor with substantial mass to start with. Its probably great for keeping good condition whilst working on weak points and adding a few pounds of lean mass every year. Carbs do have a function in your diet apart from creating body fat.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Bumping this.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting read.

I recently ended a bulk which was a little dirty towards the end so I have cut out carbs totally off my diet and in a week I have dropped close to 8lbs although I am certain the majority of this is water retention as I am ****ing like a championship race horse.

After my holiday will up the carbs to about 50g a day before training to give me some energy and will be running something along side it to keep me ticking along- probably SD as I had good results last time but on a milder dosage. Looking to shed the fat and gain some fat but try and stay dry as I really bloat up easily.


----------

